# Lets make a thread of what's NOT collectable



## rideahiggins (May 21, 2013)

For all the new people lets make a thread of what's NOT collectable and is generally worth less than $80.
First up 1980's Sears Free Spirit, men's or women's. 
My local value $25-$50. 




1980's Huffy Roadside Cruiser. My local value $60-$80


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2013)

The Newer Stingray choppers!!! CL is riddled with them! Ranging from $50-350!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2013)

ANYTHING made in China! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2013)

Schwinn Hollywood,  most colors other than levender, red, or pink are all common and yet people want gold for them.

Schwinn Sting-rays from the late 70s. Except for a very small cult following, I cannot see these tacky and neutered "muscle bikes" EVER having any value. They are a funky mix between muscle and BMX and a time when muscle bikes were dead and the Schwinn Sting-Ray was the only one left and it couldn't keep it's identity intact.

Certain Huffy light weights of the late 80s and early 90s. Yes, retro light weights are sellers now, and easy to flip. But sometimes there are bikes to ugly that we just have to do our duty and put them out of their agony. I have seen some fugly tri-tone light weights in various shades of pink, purple, magenta, and white. Sometimes with hints of green or blue. They all looked atrocious and I dare not post a photo.


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2013)

ok, here;s a link to an ebay listing on one of those nasty 10-speeds.

"Ugly little spud, ain't he?"
"I think he heard you, Ray."

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-24-10...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rideahiggins (May 21, 2013)

*Ugly spotted/splatter paint job Huffy's*

Ah yes, those ugly spotted/splatter paint job Huffy's. If they aren't at least an 8 out of 10 they go straight in the scrap. Otherwise for the 24" ones I can get $45 only because the Amish kids ride them to school.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 22, 2013)

Almost any mass produced bicycle made in the 1970's or later. It does not matter what brand, they were made as throw away bikes. Also known as department store bicycles.


----------



## charnleybob (May 26, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> ANYTHING made in China! V/r Shawn




 I don't know about that.
I have some Chinese items that are quite valuable to me!


----------



## mruiz (May 26, 2013)

What's not collectable?  Answer: JUNK


----------



## Euphman06 (May 26, 2013)

I second the Schwinn chopper post! can't stand seeing them anymore on CL and people want $400 for some! Then they throw crappy Chinese motors on them and call them cool....(shaking head)


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 26, 2013)

I get really tired of the 1970s and 1980s Schwinn lightweights for usually $150 and up labeled as a vintage bike that any collector would love to have. Really? I don't want one...guess I'm not a collector. Gonna have to tell the fiance that one.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2013)

charnleybob said:


> I don't know about that.
> I have some Chinese items that are quite valuable to me!




Bicycle stuff Bob? V/r Shawn


----------



## dxmadman (May 26, 2013)

I'm gonna jump in this one, any ladies low equiped mid weight,from the late 60's - 80's, I'm tired if people telling me about a bike with a story that is was bought brand new in 49 and and they had it appraised for $2000, " they actually paid someone"! They bring it to me and I tell them it's a 70's Murray with a pretty basket  and a dinger bell. And they pay a bike shop 200 to get it serviced. Damn bikes are so misleading, Scrap em all I say!!!!


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2013)

This thread needs pictures.


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Almost any mass produced bicycle made in the 1970's or later. It does not matter what brand, they were made as throw away bikes. Also known as department store bicycles.




I find it funny when people poke fun at "department store" bicycles yet many of our most valuable and most rare of classics came from department stores. The 1960s/70s Western Flyer (WESTERN AUTO) Ram Rod, the Elgin (SEARS) Bluebird, the SEARS Spaceliner, just to name a few. Also, the old school BMX bikes are highly collectible right now and have been for a few years already.


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> I'm gonna jump in this one, any ladies low equiped mid weight,from the late 60's - 80's, I'm tired if people telling me about a bike with a story that is was bought brand new in 49 and and they had it appraised for $2000, " they actually paid someone"! They bring it to me and I tell them it's a 70's Murray with a pretty basket  and a dinger bell. And they pay a bike shop 200 to get it serviced. Damn bikes are so misleading, Scrap em all I say!!!!




I was at a garage sale about two years ago and a lady swore this old Murray or AMF bike was a 1950s bicycle that was "really valuable" and I pointed out several things that were a dead give away that it was an overpriced mid 70's Murray bigls bike. Just like the typical uninformed voter, she drank the kool-aid.


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Ah yes, those ugly spotted/splatter paint job Huffy's. If they aren't at least an 8 out of 10 they go straight in the scrap. Otherwise for the 24" ones I can get $45 only because the Amish kids ride them to school.




It's not really the spotted/splatter style jobs that bother me, I've seen some cool color combos, but mostly on the mens bikes. The womens frame ones are the worst, the ugly shades of pink, blue, purple, green, off-white, and tan. YUCK! The engineers at Huffman Corp must have been on some really high acid trips to come up with some of those styles!


----------



## dxmadman (May 26, 2013)

*So true my friend*



classicfan1 said:


> I find it funny when people poke fun at "department store" bicycles yet many of our most valuable and most rare of classics came from department stores. The 1960s/70s Western Flyer (WESTERN AUTO) Ram Rod, the Elgin (SEARS) Bluebird, the SEARS Spaceliner, just to name a few. Also, the old school BMX bikes are highly collectible right now and have been for a few years already.





Some of the sickest ,weirdest muscle bikes I've seen came from low grade dept stores, weird stuff that came outta TG&Y, remember them? I owned a made in Japan all aluminum hardware pretzel type rams horned bike with a lighted long handled shifter that had a Woolco department badge. Weird as hell and the original owner probably denied ever owning it. I wish I had pics of it still.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 27, 2013)

*Pictures*



vincev said:


> This thread needs pictures.




Yes, that was my plan when I started this thread.  So newbies could actually see what we are talking about.


----------



## Sped Man (May 27, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> ANYTHING made in China! V/r Shawn




This is not necessarily true. The Schwinn Spoiler Stingray in box commands a $2K price tag. That is what they have sold for on Ebay. It is hard to believe!


Here is a photo of that bike. It is definitely cool.


----------



## Sped Man (May 27, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Almost any mass produced bicycle made in the 1970's or later. It does not matter what brand, they were made as throw away bikes. Also known as department store bicycles.




I wish that was true! Some of those mass produced bikes that were cheaply designed are extremely expensive today. Example the Columbia SS 5. It is cheaply made. The welding on it is weak. The chrome peels off in time. It is definitely not a Schwinn Krate but it commands a price similar to a Schwinn Krate. At times it is more expensive. 

Here is a photo.


----------



## Ranger Dan (May 27, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> I find it funny when people poke fun at "department store" bicycles yet many of our most valuable and most rare of classics came from department stores. The 1960s/70s Western Flyer (WESTERN AUTO) Ram Rod, the Elgin (SEARS) Bluebird, the SEARS Spaceliner, just to name a few.




So are any of those "valuable" bikes a _good ride_?  I have no idea, but I know that for relatively "cheap" prices (along with lots of my own "expensive" labor), the most unpromising heaps of whatever have became some of my most prized riders, which I wouldn't sell for many multiples the investment.  I find it funny how price, cost and value are all so divergent and elastic.


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> So are any of those "valuable" bikes a _good ride_?  I have no idea, but I know that for relatively "cheap" prices (along with lots of my own "expensive" labor), the most unpromising heaps of whatever have became some of my most prized riders, which I wouldn't sell for many multiples the investment.  I find it funny how price, cost and value are all so divergent and elastic.




I have never owned or ridden a Ram Rod, a Bluebird, or a Spaceliner. I own a Spaceliner but it's dismantled and I'm trying to find parts without breaking the bank. I'm not sure what you mean by a "good ride". Typically, in my opinion, the older heavier bikes ride better, they float like Cadillacs down the local trails (then again, I take the old ones on paved trails). The newer bikes NEED the suspension systems since the metal is so thin and weak!


----------



## MrColumbia (May 27, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I wish that was true! Some of those mass produced bikes that were cheaply designed are extremely expensive today. Example the Columbia SS 5. It is cheaply made. The welding on it is weak. The chrome peels off in time. It is definitely not a Schwinn Krate but it commands a price similar to a Schwinn Krate. At times it is more expensive.
> 
> 
> I said _almost all _from the 70's and later. There is always exceptions. I knew a lot of people would take exception to my statement because of "muscle Bikes". The ones from the 60's for the most part are collectable. The further you get into the 70's the less they seem to become "collectable".  Isn't that one from 69 any way? I'm asking because I don't know for sure.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 27, 2013)

*Klein attitude mountain bike vintage....meh*

1992 klein moutain bikes on the bay with model name "attitude" with buy it now 3500.00+++


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 27, 2013)

Wouldn't it be funny if 70 yrs from now the occ stingray will be some super expensive rare collector bike..... Hope not, but look how some things we passed up years ago as common now command some stupid prices...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 27, 2013)

*good point...*

look at all those people that passed up on buying Schwinn 1950s phantoms in the mid 70s and early 80s.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 27, 2013)

*(enter car tire screech here)....*

nevermind I guess klein bikes are collectable to one or two bike fans.....oh boy I must have walked by a few dozen of these at the fleamarkets


----------



## newgirl (May 27, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> So are any of those "valuable" bikes a _good ride_?




I have a Spaceliner and I love riding it. It's smooth as heck, and once you get going on it the weight just sort of carries you along. I am a little amused by the description of it as "rare and valuable", though. I thought they were fairly common. I paid $40 for mine but I put a lot of sweat equity into it. 

Thanks for this thread, and keep the pics coming.


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> look at all those people that passed up on buying Schwinn 1950s phantoms in the mid 70s and early 80s.....




Its funny how people used to think like that - oh wait! They still do! "Aw these modern pieces of crap will NEVER be collectible, they don't make 'em like they used too!" People have said it for years and as time passed, the generation that grew up with the "junk" wants it back and will pay anything tog et them back. The now highly collectible Schwinn Stingray and Huffy Rail for example, just two well known examples out of a sea of muscle bikes that were butchered up for early BMX, then thrown over a cliff or sold for scrap. For cars, one old guy once told me "Cars like the '57 Chevy NEVER lost it!"....BS! Why then are they so rare and valuable? Because they were driven and treated like a typical car for 20 years, just have a look at this demolition derby footage from the classic 1969 movie "The Love Bug"

[video=youtube;kj7ijvzDKwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj7ijvzDKwg[/video]


----------



## Sped Man (May 27, 2013)

The Schwinn Breeze. For some reason, I don't understand owners of these bikes typically want $300 for these bikes. Why is a mystery to me. At the last bike show I went to I was quoted that exact among for one similar to this. Go figure. I guess they figure any Schwinn is worth a small fortune no matter how ugly it is.


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2013)

And as the years go by, the "1972 Rule" gets more and more outdated as I see more and more Firebirds, Camaros, Mustangs, Grand Nationals, Montegos, Thunderbirds, and even K-Cars from the late 70s-mid 80s all either well-maintained or fully restored.

The bikes we all name in this thread today are common, beater, and "cheaply made" bicycles, some of which are quite hideous (such as those nasty little Huffys I mentioned) but you never know what the future might bring!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2013)

Anything with this decal, or any of it's derivatives on it:


----------



## babyjesus (May 28, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Anything with this decal, or any of it's derivatives on it:




It's not hard to miss them or any part of them because they write their name on every single piece of anything they ever make right down to the last bolt or glass on the reflector. Corporate branding gone wild.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 28, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> It's not hard to miss them or any part of them because they write their name on every single piece of anything they ever make right down to the last bolt or glass on the reflector. Corporate branding gone wild.




and there were so many made collecting them is like going out in the yard and collecting rocks. saying Schwinn collection is like saying rock garden, people do it I suppose...


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2013)

I can think of a few Post-1970s Schwinns that will have collector value eventually. The ORIGINAL Schwinn Predator, Freeform, and Freeform EX. Also, the reproduciton Schwinn Stingrays and Krates from the late 1990s (assuming they get a following like the retro Roadmaster Luxury Liner and Western Flyers).


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Anything with this decal, or any of it's derivatives on it:




Stop being a schwinnapobe Scott... Come to the dark side.... As for having their name all over every part.. Not true until years after the war. Schwinn was proud of the parts and bikes it was making and didn't want any part to be confused with the junk crap being produced at that time. They made every part in haus with that apparently annoying script.. How many Co did that?  To put your name on something or every part you made, means you stand behind the craftsmanship of that part and are proud to have your name on it. Ive seen many a prewar Schwinn without so much as a Schwinn decal on it. They knew they built the good poop and had nothing to prove!... And seriously are we gonna start bashing on what Schwinn became? Cause if memory serves Huffman didn't fare to well either.. Huffy anyone?


----------



## babyjesus (May 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Stop being a schwinnapobe Scott... Come to the dark side.... As for having their name all over every part.. Not true until years after the war. Schwinn was proud of the parts and bikes it was making and didn't want any part to be confused with the junk crap being produced at that time. They made every part in haus with that apparently annoying script.. How many Co did that?  To put your name on something or every part you made, means you stand behind the craftsmanship of that part and are proud to have your name on it. Ive seen many a prewar Schwinn without so much as a Schwinn decal on it. They knew they built the good poop and had nothing to prove!... And seriously are we gonna start bashing on what Schwinn became? Cause if memory serves Huffman didn't fare to well either.. Huffy anyone?




all true except the other stuff wasn't crap but Schwinn may have thought it was. I still think they were infact the cost cutters using and re-using the same parts for decades in different configurations with a few colour changes - in order to produce on a massive scale and dominate the market by being able to produce at the lowest cost - a very successful corporation. Huffy was just bought out by goodness knows who, or even cares.

To be fair they did let the seat makers put their seats on Schwinns until schwinn started making their own (thats a compliment).  It's not necessarily a good thing for one comapny to make everything. Infact it's a huge problem in the world today with corporations putting small comapnies out of business by doing everything in house for cheaper.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> all true except the other stuff wasn't crap but Schwinn may have thought it was. I still think they were infact the cost cutters using and re-using the same parts for decades in different configurations with a few colour changes - in order to produce on a massive scale and dominate the market by being able to produce at the lowest cost - a very successful corporation. Huffy was just bought out by goodness knows who, or even cares.
> 
> To be fair they did let the seat makers put their seats on Schwinns until schwinn started making their own (thats a compliment).  It's not necessarily a good thing for one comapny to make everything. Infact it's a huge problem in the world today with corporations putting small comapnies out of business by doing everything in house for cheaper.




True. But anyone know if Lamborghini or Ferrari out sorce?.. Hehehe 
I think that's the point to do things in house. To save money!.. Certainly rings true in the restaurant world... Plus you can control quality more effectively.. 
Adapt or die..


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2013)

The "Schwinn Approved" label was advertising and it worked really well! They actually convinced people that they made their own hubs, kickstands, handlebars, seats, and sissy bars. LOL! They built their own frames, chain rings, forks, tanks, and racks. Rims if you sount the S7s and stuff. But they did not make everything for the bike. The last vintage Schwinns I owned had WALD kickstands, Bendix and Shimano rear hubs, shifters, and derailers, all the same components found on other bikes of the time.


----------



## Nickinator (May 28, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> The Schwinn Breeze. For some reason, I don't understand owners of these bikes typically want $300 for these bikes. Why is a mystery to me. At the last bike show I went to I was quoted that exact among for one similar to this. Go figure. I guess they figure any Schwinn is worth a small fortune no matter how ugly it is QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, the Breezes ride quite nice. This is a '67 Deluxe 3spd. in copper that I bought from the original owner, it is a 10 in condition.
> I ride it a lot (much to Nick's chagrin). I paid $100 for it and put the og rear rack on, and some new brakes pads. The Breezes are fairly common; the Breeze Deluxes not as much, but a nice one can be had for under $200.
> ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> The "Schwinn Approved" label was advertising and it worked really well! They actually convinced people that they made their own hubs, kickstands, handlebars, seats, and sissy bars. LOL! They built their own frames, chain rings, forks, tanks, and racks. Rims if you sount the S7s and stuff. But they did not make everything for the bike. The last vintage Schwinns I owned had WALD kickstands, Bendix and Shimano rear hubs, shifters, and derailers, all the same components found on other bikes of the time.




What year?... Schwinn approved is a different animal.. just depends on the year of the bike... Ebb n flow with the market.. If its cheaper to out source then that's what companies do..ie Verizon ect... Dont forget, They made their own cranks grips tires crank hangers ,bearing races and cages, bolts screws some handle bars.. Ect.. The fact is, many bikes shared many parts from many different manufacturers just as you have stated.. But if it said Schwinn in script or AS and not Schwinn approved, guess where it was made.. Im unaware when Schwinn approved started showing up. But just like Chevrolet and Harley Davidson, if it can be made cheaper in China, then guess what...okok back to crap bikes... Ummm lets see 80s Murray


----------



## Boris (May 28, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Sped Man said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree on these not being collectible, tho' they are cheap and easy to find right now, they are still classic Schwinns, and are well made.
> ...


----------



## babyjesus (May 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> True. But anyone know if Lamborghini or Ferrari out sorce?.. Hehehe
> I think that's the point to do things in house. To save money!.. Certainly rings true in the restaurant world... Plus you can control quality more effectively..
> Adapt or die..




Are you kidding - of course they do. They always did too.

Schwinn deserve a pat on the back for taking to the whole corporate mass production thing so well - 10 points for being pure business.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Are you kidding - of course they do. They always did too.




I joke my fellow bike brother...


----------



## babyjesus (May 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I joke my fellow bike brother...




lol - ok I fell for that  - by the way I'm jealous of your beautiful Colson Imperial grillnose - and that is not a joke


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> and there were so many made collecting them is like going out in the yard and collecting rocks. saying Schwinn collection is like saying rock garden, people do it I suppose...




 If its like collecting rocks why do they hold there value so well and high price and people still buy them. Are the people that talk smack the same people that can't afford them... Hhhmmm and have to build bikes out of another bike and make it so far from original


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 28, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> lol - ok I fell for that  - by the way I'm jealous of your beautiful Colson Imperial grillnose - and that is not a joke




me no have colson... Me have Schwinnnnnssss


----------



## vincev (May 28, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nickinator said:
> 
> 
> > I like to see women riding these old Schwinns.
> ...


----------



## vincev (May 28, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nickinator said:
> 
> 
> > . I like to see women riding these old Schwinns.
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> If its like collecting rocks why do they hold there value so well and high price and people still buy them. Are the people that talk smack the same people that can't afford them... Hhhmmm and have to build bikes out of another bike and make it so far from original




interesting point, if only it were true...

here is one of my "poor mans" Huffys, match it with one of your Schwinns and we'll talk about whether I can't afford a Schwinn...






...and I don't know why people collect rocks, perhaps they are for their rock garden, or perhaps they simply have no imagination, and just want things because they see other people want them too.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 28, 2013)

Collecting is either in ones blood or it isn't. There are plenty of wealthy people who don't collect anything. There are also those amongst us that will collect anything not nailed down and maybe even the nails as well. I was at Brimfield two weeks ago and saw someone's ball point pen collection. It was extensive but it is doubtful any one pen cost the collector very much. It was apparently his passion though.

This thread the way I take it is an opinion poll on what bikes may never get collected by the majority of collectors. It's not necessarily about if they are worth a lot monetarily or ever will be. A poorly made bike that has little esthetic attributes may never be sought after by most collectors but someone out there may just fall in love with them and corner the market.

Personally I like collecting things with the letter "Q" because I'm still angry at numbers.


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> What year?... Schwinn approved is a different animal.. just depends on the year of the bike... Ebb n flow with the market.. If its cheaper to out source then that's what companies do..ie Verizon ect... Dont forget, They made their own cranks grips tires crank hangers ,bearing races and cages, bolts screws some handle bars.. Ect.. The fact is, many bikes shared many parts from many different manufacturers just as you have stated.. But if it said Schwinn in script or AS and not Schwinn approved, guess where it was made.. Im unaware when Schwinn approved started showing up. But just like Chevrolet and Harley Davidson, if it can be made cheaper in China, then guess what...okok back to crap bikes... Ummm lets see 80s Murray




Schwinn cornered the market on tires, Schwinn tires only fit Schwinn rims and vise-versa. It was a smart and profitable thing, but it doesn't make it better. I like going to the local hardware store or LBS and being able to buy tires without paying a small fortune for a regular wear and tear item. As far as my vintage era of Schwinns, mine ranged from the late 60s - late 70s. I had the opportunity to buy what looked likea mid 60s Schwinn Jaguar or Speedster or something but the guy was a pack rat who had it hanging in his garage for 25 years and always thought he would "fix it up someday". I'll spare the details of that upset and waste of time and gas. But if his wife was like the other older ladies I've run into, she would have sold that bike no questions asked!


----------



## babyjesus (May 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> me no have colson... Me have Schwinnnnnssss




I may have got you confused with fatbike - but I am not certain - however I'll take your word for it


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 28, 2013)

*....*



37fleetwood said:


> and there were so many made collecting them is like going out in the yard and collecting rocks. saying Schwinn collection is like saying rock garden, people do it I suppose...





So is it safe to say your not a Schwinn guy...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 28, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> So is it safe to say your not a Schwinn guy...




It's not the Schwinn so much as the attitude of so many of the Schwinn guys out there who are not shy in saying that if it isn't a Schwinn it isn't worth having. Schwinns are fine, I've owned several. You can always spot them, they start out by saying that somehow you're jealous because you can't afford a Schwinn, where they are a better class of person because they have been blessed with both the affluence and the wisdom to have a Schwinn. obviously to them any other bike of any other brand is crap and not worth anything.

and this is a thread designed to pit one person against another. a kinda, what I collect is great what you collect is crap, thread.
...or did I miss something?


----------



## babyjesus (May 29, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> It's not the Schwinn so much as the attitude of so many of the Schwinn guys out there who are not shy in saying that if it isn't a Schwinn it isn't worth having. Schwinns are fine, I've owned several. You can always spot them, they start out by saying that somehow you're jealous because you can't afford a Schwinn, where they are a better class of person because they have been blessed with both the affluence and the wisdom to have a Schwinn. obviously to them any other bike of any other brand is crap and not worth anything.
> 
> and this is a thread designed to pit one person against another. a kinda, what I collect is great what you collect is crap, thread.
> ...or did I miss something?




I used to be an everything but Schwinn guy although now I am experimenting with Schwinns. They are all the same, thats my only problem with them. After about 1940 you just need one of each style and your done unless you want to collect by colour.  That can only mean there was a lack of creativity in order to make money. Otherwise they would have made more changes and tried new things but thats not the best way to make money. Using the same everything over and over is much better if you want to dominate the market.


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I used to be an everything but Schwinn guy although now I am experimenting with Schwinns. They are all the same, thats my only problem with them. After about 1940 you just need one of each style and your done unless you want to collect by colour.  That can only mean there was a lack of creativity in order to make money. Otherwise they would have made more changes and tried new things but thats not the best way to make money. Using the same everything over and over is much better if you want to dominate the market.




THIS IS SCHWINN'S BIGGEST PROBLEM!


That is also the reason why they bankrupt BEFORE Murray or Roadmaster did in the 90s and BEFORE Huffman in 2006. They tried building BMX and mountain bikes with 1940s technology, while other companies tried to find ways to make their bikes lighter (though Huffy, Murray, and others were still quite heavy and most not suited for competition). Other companies frequently changed their frames in the 70s, 80s, and early 90s. Yet Schwinn didn't change a damn thing until the Scrambler was built! Schwinn was the General Motors of bicycles, producing heavy bikes nobody wanted and then they finally changed! But by then it was too little too late.


----------



## babyjesus (May 29, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> THIS IS SCHWINN'S BIGGEST PROBLEM!
> 
> 
> That is also the reason why they bankrupt BEFORE Murray or Roadmaster did in the 90s and BEFORE Huffman in 2006. They tried building BMX and mountain bikes with 1940s technology, while other companies tried to find ways to make their bikes lighter (though Huffy, Murray, and others were still quite heavy and most not suited for competition). Other companies frequently changed their frames in the 70s, 80s, and early 90s. Yet Schwinn didn't change a damn thing until the Scrambler was built! Schwinn was the General Motors of bicycles, producing heavy bikes nobody wanted and then they finally changed! But by then it was too little too late.




Interesting. You are talking about bikes a little later than I have gotten into. I just picked up a nice looking Schwinn here on cabe - a straight bar tank just post war, and I have a phantom - they are pretty but common as dirt, and I am looking for a DX since they have a curve bar tank, and then I will apparently have every single frame style already. Oh and I have a Krate. Once you have one of each you have them all in some sense. I personally believe they were trying to make a one size fits all line of bikes to sell to the masses and I guess they succeeded. But the greatest thing about these old bikes is the creativity and unending innovation and constant change and variety of designs. It's exciting and represents an era before corporate greed which Schwinn introduced in the summer of 1945.  Schwinn was creative and extreme like all the others before the war. They were just as great as the best of them in their own way but after that they were just the best business bicycle corporation I guess, making money out of the same parts painted different colours. 

....and then came what you are talking about - I actually didn't know they had failed per se.  I'll have to look up what a Scrambler is so I know what you are talking about


----------



## Nickinator (May 29, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> It's not the Schwinn so much as the attitude of so many of the Schwinn guys out there...




Yep, I have run across this attitude too, but with Schwinns I like the fact I can interchange parts easily, I like how Schwinn used good hardware and designs (and the quality of the hardware is evident when you're taking one apart many decades later), and the quality of the paint is superior to many other manufacturers, it can stand up to rubbing compound and chemicals to remove rust, paint etc. some 80 years later, probably why you see so many still around. 
Darcie


----------



## bikewhorder (May 29, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Yep, I have run across this attitude too, but with Schwinns I like the fact I can interchange parts easily, I like how Schwinn used good hardware and designs (and the quality of the hardware is evident when you're taking one apart many decades later), and the quality of the paint is superior to many other manufacturers, it can stand up to rubbing compound and chemicals to remove rust, paint etc. some 80 years later, probably why you see so many still around.
> Darcie




I agree, I think from a manufacturing standpoint Schwinns were the highest quality bikes being made in the balloon tired era.  I'm not sure why I don't like Schwinns in general, probably because I grew up in the 80's when schwinn pretty much sucked, and probably its just my natural contrarian tendency to be against what ever is most popular.


----------



## reverenddrg (May 29, 2013)

*My 2 cents!*

China bikes get a bad wrap, but they do lead the world in manufacturing and correct me if wrong but when you get a product manufactured in places like china you can spec the steel size,type of chrome,types of alloy etc etc, they will build whatever you can imagine but cost is dictated by material cost and to make more profit you have to lower your costs of doing buisness, hence cheaper steel,chrome and alloys etc.

I have to say that if you get into Wally World you will see that Paciffic Cycles is churnning out a fairly decent product with some nice styling cues on the Huffy etc. The ol huffy comes out with 2.35 tires and some great retro color schemes etc. Will they last a decade of abuse? Probably not. But in the ol days everything was over engineered because they did not have the technology to determin how long a piece or part will last.

The latest Schwinn's out have some cool features like a speedo n odometer built into the frame (Corvette). China bike yes but in 10 years pretty cool to have an collect.

OK ugliest bike (that is the question?) I can not go past the last model Schwinn Stingray! It looks so awkward when you raise the seat! My second ugly is the Raleigh Chopper (weird frame)

Before I go do not loose the importance of the bicycle? We are an obese nation, so ugly or not just ride for your health. It is and has been the staple of transportation for many years in poorer countries "The Flying Pidgeon" another ugly bike.

Thank you, revdrg


----------



## bike_lane (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm new here and about to drop some friendly knowledge...

In fact, this is my first post.

Just like beauty, collectables are in the eye of the beholder.

It's collectable if YOU'RE collecting it. 

If YOU love the make, model and year then it's special to YOU.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 1, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> It's not the Schwinn so much as the attitude of so many of the Schwinn guys out there who are not shy in saying that if it isn't a Schwinn it isn't worth having. Schwinns are fine, I've owned several. You can always spot them, they start out by saying that somehow you're jealous because you can't afford a Schwinn, where they are a better class of person because they have been blessed with both the affluence and the wisdom to have a Schwinn. obviously to them any other bike of any other brand is crap and not worth anything.
> 
> and this is a thread designed to pit one person against another. a kinda, what I collect is great what you collect is crap, thread.
> ...or did I miss something?




I beg to differ....SCHWINN was not the best....however out here in my area....all the exotic brand bikes like Huffman, Elgin, Monark are simply not easy to find and quite frankly when they are available for sale .....they are quite frankly over priced.....hence a fleetwood frame(bare frame can sell up to 1700.00 on a good day....) what do I do when I need spare parts???? hunt around? and end up paying 4000-6000 for a model that could have bought in the 70s 80s for 600-800 dollars.....like some of you Schwinn haters think.....Schwinn was not the best....however they were pretty darn durable and great value when then rolls Royce of bikes, that some you own wont let go at a decent rate.... so us supposed Schwinn freaks can begin to appreciate other makes is not OK!!!....lol.....ill wait....until then Schwinn is best in my neighborhood....and very elegant in my opinion.....and besides on the bay last I saw there were 28 listings for Huffman bicycles ....might be explained by their rarity or maybe they are just not appreciated because they are hoarded....or maybe they are not collectible.....who knows....as for the attitude.....I have no attitude thank you....my 2 cents


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 25, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Almost any mass produced bicycle made in the 1970's or later. It does not matter what brand, they were made as throw away bikes. Also known as department store bicycles.




I agree but only on the bikes made in the past 13 years like the mountain & bmx bikes. Although I will extend that to the 90's Mountain bikes. The Schwinn & Huffy cruisers are the ones that are still good bikes to buy along with other brand Cruisers because my sister got one of those Purple OP cruisers 3-4 years ago that still rides great for her. 

About Department Store bikes I guess you think the same way about the 70's & 80's Columbia bikes because I know they were sold in places like Sears as well.



Murray & Huffy were the best lower priced bikes to me because all I have ever had until the past few years. And I have only had same routine maintenance every bike needs.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Movie Titles...*

Edward Colman, A.S.C. was my grandfather....! He was nominated for two Academy Awards, Love Bug and Mary Poppins....



classicfan1 said:


> Its funny how people used to think like that - oh wait! They still do! "Aw these modern pieces of crap will NEVER be collectible, they don't make 'em like they used too!" People have said it for years and as time passed, the generation that grew up with the "junk" wants it back and will pay anything tog et them back. The now highly collectible Schwinn Stingray and Huffy Rail for example, just two well known examples out of a sea of muscle bikes that were butchered up for early BMX, then thrown over a cliff or sold for scrap. For cars, one old guy once told me "Cars like the '57 Chevy NEVER lost it!"....BS! Why then are they so rare and valuable? Because they were driven and treated like a typical car for 20 years, just have a look at this demolition derby footage from the classic 1969 movie "The Love Bug"
> 
> [video=youtube;kj7ijvzDKwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj7ijvzDKwg[/video]


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 25, 2013)

I also agree with you Darcie. These are very well made bikes. Indestructible, and someday they, and other Schwinns from this time period will be even more collectible. Uber-collectible, in fact.



Nickinator said:


> Sped Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Schwinn Breeze. For some reason, I don't understand owners of these bikes typically want $300 for these bikes. Why is a mystery to me. At the last bike show I went to I was quoted that exact among for one similar to this. Go figure. I guess they figure any Schwinn is worth a small fortune no matter how ugly it is QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Edward Colman, A.S.C. was my grandfather....! He was nominated for two Academy Awards, Love Bug and Mary Poppins....




Funny!
 I watched the trailer, and near the end of the credits is Second Unit Director, Arthur J. Vitarelli.
He taught Audio Visual at my High School.
I knew, he had done some studio work for Walt Disney, but I never knew which pictures he worked on.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 25, 2013)

"About Department Store bikes I guess you think the same way about the 70's & 80's Columbia bikes because I know they were sold in places like Sears as well."



I absolutely do think that. I worked at the Columbia factory from 1979 to 1983 and can categorically say everything we made was nonfuture-collectable quality, poorly made bikes. They served their purpose as disposable bicycles. Did they function as bicycles?...yes. Did they look sharp?...sure, there were many good looking designs. Were they affordable and a good value?...yes. Were they decent and reasonable transportation?...yes. Were they built to last?....*NO!* 

Some examples of what the quality decline in the bicycle industry was by the 70's;

Thin chrome plating that no longer had the important copper 1st layer, this results in premature rusting.
Stamped rather than forged parts such as the gooseneck.
Rough finishes on parts such as cranks that used to be highly polished.
Poor attention to detail in things like leaving the rough butt welds visible on rims.
Stickers replacing stenciling, silk-screening and pin striping.
They even started slapping stickers in the place of headbadges on the frame.



All of these types of shortcuts in my opinion make a bike that will not be very "collectable" in the future. This is not to say that there wont be someone who will collect a few bikes of this type but the majority of collectors won't. 

The term "collectable" in the context being used here typically means "collected by many", and also "highly sought after".

Columbia, Huffy, Murray, Ross and yes, even Schwinn by and large are guilty of these downgrades by the 70's. I doubt a 1975 10 speed from any of these companies will ever be any more collectable than a "K" car. With the exception of course of the high end Paramount's which were not really production bikes.


I don't think the original intent of this thread was to pit one brand against another but it is an open forum and everyone has their own opinion. I see this thread as an attempt to see into the future that all of us antique collectors wish we had the ability to do. We have all said "if I had only known these would be collectable I would have bought up a bunch of them back..." or "I wish I hadn't gotten rid of mine for $10 back in..."


If there is a surge in collecting of 1976 Columbia Lexington 10 speeds in the future I will publicly eat my words.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 26, 2013)

Good points. I still believe US/Canadian & so forth bikes from the 80's & older will still be more collectible than bikes made after 2000 will ever be. Maybe a few 90's American bikes like the Western Flyer badged bikes since Western Auto is no longer here other than a few private owned associate stores.


My brother had a Columbia 3-speed trike and I thought it had a great strong frame & design than most other adult trikes have. I think it's collectible today as a lot of people are buying up adult trikes today for many different reasons.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 26, 2013)

Again, I think the meaning of the term *Collectable* is really what is at issue here. It is not always quantifiable. 

Over a million Ford Escorts were manufactured and sold. Does that mean they are collectable? No, they were used then junked when no longer functional. I'm not seeing any Escort clubs forming 30 years later. Maybe they are in Southern California. Then again, the "Death Bike" everyone is talking about is apparently highly collectable even though there is only one to collect and only one collector at a time can collect it. I see a lot of 60's and 70's tandems gaining popularity over the past few years. People are riding them as was intended. I wouldn't for a minute confuse this with thinking they are becoming collectable as most of those who have them only have one and have no plans on getting any more.  The same thing with many of the "department store" bikes I talked about. People are rediscovering them and riding them but not collecting them like they are some prized treasure. The high prices and demand outweighing supply that is associated with something that is collectable will not come about. I's just cool for many to ride an American made bike over a Chinuffy or a Schwaisia.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess so. I have seen a club for Ford Tempo & Mercury Topaz so a Ford Escort club might not be far behind and even a few places for 1980's & 1990's Mercury Cougars.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 26, 2013)

I wish I had taken my fathers advise and bought up all the AMC Pacers that could be found and stash them in a barn for 30 years. He figured they would be highly collectable some day and worth a fortune. 


Back on subject now. A few years ago I purchased a 1920 Columbia Arch bar. I remember someone in the hobby expressing his curiosity as to why I was interested in this type of bike. He said that teens and 20's wood wheel bikes were not collectable, only antiques and balloon tire bikes were worth purchasing. 

It is tough to see what the future of bicycle collecting will bring.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 26, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Again, I think the meaning of the term *Collectable* is really what is at issue here. It is not always quantifiable.
> 
> Over a million Ford Escorts were manufactured and sold. Does that mean they are collectable? No, they were used then junked when no longer functional. I'm not seeing any Escort clubs forming 30 years later. Maybe they are in Southern California. Then again, the "Death Bike" everyone is talking about is apparently highly collectable even though there is only one to collect and only one collector at a time can collect it. I see a lot of 60's and 70's tandems gaining popularity over the past few years. People are riding them as was intended. I wouldn't for a minute confuse this with thinking they are becoming collectable as most of those who have them only have one and have no plans on getting any more.  The same thing with many of the "department store" bikes I talked about. People are rediscovering them and riding them but not collecting them like they are some prized treasure. The high prices and demand outweighing supply that is associated with something that is collectable will not come about. I's just cool for many to ride an American made bike over a Chinuffy or a Schwaisia.




I work organizing historic motor racing and I also work laying out a magazine which reports historic motor racing - most of it takes place in Europe, a tiny bit in the US and Australia and New Zealand. There are a hell of alot of Ford Escorts around here - they are like flies. I would even expect there are clubs dedicated to them and races specifically for them. Every pre 1980 touring car race is littered with them. The later ones look ridiculous with huge wheel arches and wide wheels - they are getting really popular out here. Another similar car which I much prefer is the Ford Capri. It used to be the biggest load of cr*p car out here and is even the butt of several old jokes but now they look bad*ss and I'd love to have one.  A good old car with a long bonnet (that mean 'hood' in british english) looks good compared to all this modern flat fronted crap you get nowadays. 

I am guessing they aren't yet popular in the states. The states is known in the historic motor racing world to be very different than the rest of the world in how it operates. Cars are totally tweeked without homologation and outside of FIA principles so they aren't eligible to race historically because they are full of modern parts that aren't acceptable in a historic race. Maybe that has something to do with it. That and the the fact that people out there love muscle cars and they are just more popular than smaller cars.  People race muscle cars out here but they are only tweeked according to the homologated year and class the car is racing under.

To finish this blurb back to the point - there are a ton of really crappy old cars that were considered junk for a long time that are becoming extremely popular out here now and are being track raced as well as just driven around on the road.  Collectable is a period of time. There is a before and an after although I think some things dont suffer and after. For example high wheel bikes are just no fun to ride on a practical level and I wouldn't want to drop 3k on one. The hard tire bikes are very interesting and varied and remain very collectable - I have one and it's crazy, very cool. In the end even the lowest, bottom of the line things become collectable when a hobby gets more popular and there's too many people for ewveryone to be able to own top of the line stuff. If not I guess the low end stuff from any age would remain un interesting for more than parts.

Another important difference over here is we don't throw things out in the same way. When we look at photos of those big junkyards you have over there we are all freaking out at what a waste it is. Things are cheaper in the US - stuff is just more disposable and always has been.  Here we keep using things. Here we can't even get rid of something so easily because it costs us a fortune to get rid of it. It's a totally different mentality - leading to the fact that people look after stuff better out here in the first place.  Maybe that plays into this whole question alot too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2013)

a Pinto sold at Barrett Jackson in 07 for $12,650...

about halfway down the page
http://www.themustangnews.com/eventcov_07/st-07bjpalm1.htm


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 28, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> For all the new people lets make a thread of what's NOT collectable and is generally worth less than $80.
> First up 1980's Sears Free Spirit, men's or women's.
> My local value $25-$50.
> View attachment 97469
> ...







Final answer to this thread.       NOTHING is not collectable!   Double negative aside I have come to the conclusion from all the answers here that price or availability has little to do with what is collectable. Neither does quality or rarity. People will collect anything for any reason. Supply and demand has nothing to do with it either. The term collectable as it applies specifically to old bikes is completely meaningless. It's a term used by eBay dealers to justify inflated prices or just to make a sale easier. It's a term used by the hobbyist to make his bike collection seem more important. It's a term thrown about with little regard for any real meaning. It means completely different things to different people. 

There is nothing wrong with this, it is typical of the English language. We did it to the word VINTAGE so why not COLLECTABE.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I think the genesis of this thread comes from some of the frustration I've felt lately when I see posts about Huffy beach cruisers, modern 10spds, and similar crap. Yea people collect Pintos, belly button lint, and all kinds of other stuff. I'm not trying to be uppity but I believe most of us could care less about the Chinese built crap that's been produced in the last 30 years. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Chinese built crap that's been produced in the last 30 years. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn




Actually 30 years ago, in 1983, we still had American made bicycles. It's only been in the past 15-20 years when the market was flooded with the chinese built scrap metal. There is actually a market for unique light weights/10 speed etc. But I do agree about the middleweights and beach cruisers. All the ones built by Murray and Huffy from about 1974 or so up to today, have no imagineation, no style, they're all the same. I mean, they may be dependable riders and are easy to fix, but I get tired of seeing them posted as "barn finds" time and again.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2013)

As for cars, car that were once thought of as unreliable, dangerous, ugly, or badge engineered so much that it was funny, eventually develop a following. The Corvair and the Edsel are the two best old school examples. One was declared dengerous in it's first generation, while the other had bad timing and transmission problems. More modern examples include K-Cars with all of the stretched derivatives cranked out over 15 years of production and the Mustang II and the Ford Pinto. One was a styling disaster (well both really), and one was known to really "cook".


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2013)

kngtmat said:


> Good points. I still believe US/Canadian & so forth bikes from the 80's & older will still be more collectible than bikes made after 2000 will ever be. Maybe a few 90's American bikes like the Western Flyer badged bikes since Western Auto is no longer here other than a few private owned associate stores.
> 
> 
> My brother had a Columbia 3-speed trike and I thought it had a great strong frame & design than most other adult trikes have. I think it's collectible today as a lot of people are buying up adult trikes today for many different reasons.





I second the Western Flyer bikes. It seems like anytime a late-model Western Flyer pops up on eBay, it ends in a bidding frenzy. Especially if its a BMX! I haven't seen a WF Mtn. Bike for sale in a long time, the last one sold for about $200. About four years ago, I saw a 1987 Top Gun sell in a $300 range. I own a 1988 or 89 Wildcat and a 1991 Kodiak, neither of which I plan on selling.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's some of the car clubs for the odd cars I mentioned earlier:

http://www.corvaircenter.com/links.php

http://www.edsel.com/

http://www.chryslerkcar.com/

http://www.mustangii.net/

http://www.fordpinto.com/


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2016)

The 1979 Pinto my late uncle owned was actually pretty nice!

White with a red stripe from the front, up the back pillar and over like an old Torino, full glass hatch, decent transmission, comfy. Had enough room for his Yaesu mobile amateur transceiver and autopatching gear, with an underdash Pioneer, the one with the round tuner dial and an autoreverse cassette deck.

That was girlfriend finding material, had he not already been married.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2016)

What's not collectible?

Department store BMX bikes, 70s and 80s women's road bikes.


----------



## momo608 (Dec 27, 2016)

Diesel Chevrolet Chevette's. When people say something is rare and therefore valuable, I think of these. Rare and valuable don't necessarily go together. I worked as a mechanic in a dealership when these were new and the first thing that came to mind is what kind of idiot would buy this thing. I would see them show up in the service department with fuel tanks filled with water, a common problem back then.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 27, 2016)

Some things I wish were not collectable are; scars, grey hairs, and crazy ex-girlfriends.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 27, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Diesel Chevrolet Chevette's. When people say something is rare and therefore valuable, I think of these. Rare and valuable don't necessarily go together. I worked as a mechanic in a dealership when these were new and the first thing that came to mind is what kind of idiot would buy this thing. I would see them show up in the service department with fuel tanks filled with water, a common problem back then.



LOL. I worked at a Chevy dealer back then. I remember brand new Vega's rusting on the showroom floor.


----------



## morton (Dec 28, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Diesel Chevrolet Chevette's. When people say something is rare and therefore valuable, I think of these. Rare and valuable don't necessarily go together. I worked as a mechanic in a dealership when these were new and the first thing that came to mind is what kind of idiot would buy this thing. I would see them show up in the service department with fuel tanks filled with water, a common problem back then.




Had a Chevette Automatic with air.  Top speed with 2 aboard and a/c on about 55 mph,,,,and of course the a/c didn't work for sxit.  By far and away the worst car I ever owned.  Not diesel but powered (that's a laugh) by gas.  

Got the car when it was 4 years old with 20 k miles from my father in law for $600.  It only took about 200 miles to pass it on to someone else for the same price and I was damn glad to get rid it it.  It's the vehicle that got me into cycling cause I would rather pedal than drive that pos.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

Keep collecting what cha want some day some one at some time might think it's worth more than what cha paid for it.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 28, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if 70 yrs from now the occ stingray will be some super expensive rare collector bike..... Hope not, but look how some things we passed up years ago as common now command some stupid prices...



Yes but you have to find the person with stupid money.


----------



## Barto (Dec 30, 2016)

mruiz said:


> What's not collectable?  Answer: JUNK



Damn , I'm screwed then...my wife has asked me to stop collecting so much JUNK


----------



## Barto (Dec 30, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Keep collecting what cha want some day some one at some time might think it's worth more than what cha paid for it.



Someone just told me that they know of a person who collects........telephone books!  Can you imagine going to a telephone book swap meet and finding joy in finding that 1949 Mayberry NC edition and telling all your friends?


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 30, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Some things I wish were not collectable are; scars, grey hairs, and crazy ex-girlfriends.



Haha! Actually scars and gray hair look pretty cool on men. I'm sure anyone could do without the crazy scary Exes.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 30, 2016)

These dolls are not collectible...but I like looking at them. Frank Sinatra, Lucille Ball, brunette Barbie, Betty Boop, and Columbia.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 31, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> Almost any mass produced bicycle made in the 1970's or later. It does not matter what brand, they were made as throw away bikes. Also known as department store bicycles.



I have to dispute that one my daily rider is a 1976 Schwinn 5 speed Collegiate great riding bike. I wouldn't take less than $150.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2016)

I suppose it depends on the definition of 'collectible'. I'm sure there are many decent riding bikes but that doesn't necessarily make them collectible. V/r Shawn


----------



## Barto (Dec 31, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 403038 These dolls are not collectible...but I like looking at them. Frank Sinatra, Lucille Ball, brunette Barbie, Betty Boop, and Columbia.



My Daughter collects Barbies and accesories and I gotta tell you...the pre 70's versions are not cheap


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 1, 2017)

Barto said:


> My Daughter collects Barbies and accesories and I gotta tell you...the pre 70's versions are not cheap





I know where 1,000's of 60's barbies and cloths are, all for the digging. Plastigoop, thing makers you name it, everything Mattel yet, the greatest abundance are the barbies. La Puente city dump! right smack dab under the Hilton! How does me know this? b/c in the 60's I dug 100's and 100's out. Mattel factory was just 5 miles or so away and whenever they changed the line, up to the dump went the old style. . , sold em to all the girls in neighborhood, that's how! And no doubt within 10 years 99% of those went right back up there too. [grin]

1'000's and 1'000's all for the illegal digging 10-20 feet under the hotel. maybe yawl can sneak into the basement and open tunnels? LOL

Alternatively, last time  I was up there in 1982, in the flower beds of parking lot, there's cracks with white crap oozing out and up, maybe just start digging there. [grin]

Or maybe, those are the 'Uncollectibles'! Albeit I doubt that old vinyl plastic is even rotting much less stained too.


----------



## morton (Jan 2, 2017)

Barto said:


> Someone just told me that they know of a person who collects........telephone books!  Can you imagine going to a telephone book swap meet and finding joy in finding that 1949 Mayberry NC edition and telling all your friends?




Amazing enough I sold a 50 year old local phone book to a person who was doing research on local history.  He said yellow pages are a wealth of info on local businesses and on a sad note, show that almost all the local factories that made things here in the USA are gone.


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 2, 2017)

The original post defined bikes that are not collectable as worth less than $80. I bought these NOS 1961 and '62 Majestic, 24" wheel, his 'n hers for $60/pair, so these qualify. They were made in Czechoslovakia back in the communist-bloc days, and imported to Canada and re-badged by a Montreal company. They spent most of the past 56 years unsold in a bike store. I find it kind of sad that they've never been enjoyed by kids. They're nice looking bikes - The colours really pop.


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 2, 2017)

P.S. For the pair of Czech-built Majestics that was $60 CDN, which is like $42 US. ie. Not collectible!


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 2, 2017)

ex-wives and anvils!


----------



## Tessierchopper (Jan 14, 2018)

sweet bike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 14, 2018)

vincev said:


> This thread needs pictures.



LISTEN TO VINCE 
   PICTURES!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 14, 2018)

Anvils are definitely collectable. And, I've collected my fair share of wives too! The trick is to not divorce, just add another.


Sped Man said:


> ex-wives and anvils!


----------

